# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) قسم سوفت وير الاجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Software ) قسم التابلت الصينى سوفت ويير(Chinese Tablet)  TAB ALLWINNER A13 INET-86VE-REV02 ZENG-GC 2013-07-11

## HEMMADI

السلام عليكم ورمضان مبارك.عندي مشكل عويص مع تابليت A13 INET-86VE-REV02 ZENG-GC 2013-07-11 لاتشتعل،والحاسوب لا يعرفها،لا تشحن البطارية،قمت بشحنها بتابليت آخر دون جدوى،المرجو المساعدة.مكتوب على غطائها tab model ORRO A950 ALLWINNER.وشكرا

----------

